# Video Review - New Smith & Wesson Equalizer



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is cool that the mags interchange with the Shield Plus. So, I guess that means we can finally get a 15 round mag for the Shield Plus


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Ho-Hum, just another plastic fantastic with slight improvements.
How about making something new like adding third gen semis to your classic line.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Plus magazines, coming with 10+1, 13+1, and 15+1 options. Could this be true? Anyone know? 
Compatible (15 rnd Sheild Mag)
*Until I test drive one, I will hold comments on this Equalizer. Just not in rush for another plastic gizmo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> Plus magazines, coming with 10+1, 13+1, and 15+1 options. Could this be true? Anyone know?
> Compatible (15 rnd Sheild Mag)
> *Until I test drive one, I will hold comments on this Equalizer. Just not in rush for another plastic gizmo.


Yes, as I stated above... I've looked into it a little more. The 15 round mags ARE compatible with the Shield Plus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wirenut said:


> Ho-Hum, just another plastic fantastic with slight improvements.
> How about making something new like adding third gen semis to your classic line.


Well, it's basically a higher capacity Shield EZ. Like the Shield Plus is a higher capacity version of the original Shield. That's all this is. But for those who like the Shield EZ, and want more capacity than a single stack - this is a good alternative.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

People don't need it because they can use a Mag Guts kit and increase mag capacity by two more rounds on the Smith OEM Mags.
If you need the EZ for working the slide, that's another concern.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> People don't need it because they can use a Mag Guts kit and increase mag capacity by two more rounds on the Smith OEM Mags.
> If you need the EZ for working the slide, that's another concern.


I slightly disagree.

On self defense guns, I leave the mags stock. I have looked at the Mag Guts kits when I had my original sized Shields. But, I was not comfortable changing to that on a gun I carry every day. Same with my 2 Shield Pluses. I'm leaving the mags stock.

So, if someone needs a Shield EZ - why NOT buy this new model that has a higher capacity. And, the slide serrations are probably better too. And just like the width of the Shield Vs the Shield Plus is very small, this is the same.

If I wanted a Shield EZ, I'd go with this new one over the magguts kit without hesitation. Same with the Shield vs Shield Plus.

I also think the market the Shield EZ is aimed at is not the market that will go buy kits to modify their OEM mags.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

The most difficult thing a person can do is to get another person to change their behavior. It's right out of old supervision education instruction curriculum. So, I don't do it. I just provide observations I make. I've used the Mag Guts old version spring exchange for two of my OEM mags and carry them daily. The new version uses leaf springs and should be as functional. I have never had a misfeed with those mags. I still use two other OEM for extra carry as manufactured. I don't see purchasing a new pistol just to get different mag styles or increased capacity. If you ever have to use your pistol for self-defense in an actually self-defense mode, firearms exposed and shots fired, it will be conclude more quickly than one's imagination could surmise. The probability of using even more than six rounds would approach nil. I have never had a mag failure in any of my Smith pistols, the 9 Shield, nor the 5946, nor my old CS45. I did have out of battery jams with the CS45, 5946 and rarely with the 9 Shield, which is the easiest to correct. Just thumb it back, or re-squeeze the trigger. The CS45 had a crappy neoprene return spring tip on it which the local Smith rep didn't even know. They replaced it with a metal one and gave me several. Eventually my CS45 blew the front end of the steel slide off of the pistol at the range (then Smith gave me my 9 Shield), I had to replace the 5946 for going out of battery while qualifying for HR218. I qualified and went home with 13 unused rounds in my pocket having just passed. I replaced the return spring with a new one and used a Wolf spring as well. Problem solved. In my observation it's not the magazines that induced failures in all three Smith pistols but the firearms' mechanics. I had eight mags I sold separately from my CS45 and I have eight mags kept for the 5946 all OEM, all functionable. Hey, thanks for reading this if you got to the end. Safe Shooting!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I just fondled one of these with a manual safety, didn't really care for it, grip don't feel right to me. Feels like a glock with a skinny grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I just fondled one of these with a manual safety, didn't really care for it, grip don't feel right to me. Feels like a glock with a skinny grip.


I personally am not into grip safeties. But, some people like the EZ series.....

Me, personally... I just plan to buy a 15 round mag for the gun, because it will also fit in the Shield Plus.


----------

